
Show HN: I built a webapp to make OKRs easy to use for individuals - kamilpowalowski
https://focusokr.com
======
popsomoa
I'm sure it wasn't the the intent - but the company logos feel dishonest and
suggests that they or at least a number at those companies uss your site for
their OKRs... which I know is not the case.

------
marapuru
Looks good, daring color scheme.

What's with the big brand logos? What do they mean?

